# Rental Car in ST Martin



## caribbean (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking for recommendations of good rental car companies in ST Martin. Would also like to know who to stay away from.

Thanks,


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 2, 2006)

I've rented from Tropicana without any problems at all.

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] www.tropical-tropicana.com

I tried emailing a couple of others but they never replied so I couldn't be bothered following up with them.
[/font]


----------



## Harmina (Mar 2, 2006)

*Car Rental*

We have always dealt with Michael @ unity car rental without any problems.
We have our car reserved with him for our stay on St. Maarten in 2 weeks.
Great guy and best price.


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 2, 2006)

I 2nd tropical/tropicana. I've used them 4 times recently and am satified with the experience. It's a little different than with the big names, quite casual. When you drop the rental off at the airport usually someone will meet you but if not, you park it and leave the keys in the ashtray. They have new cars and for less money a few well used ones, which I pick, I'm not fussy and if it gets dinged, the don't care.


----------



## TTom (Mar 2, 2006)

*We use Prince Auto Rental*

Joyce and Ridley have been supplying our cars for several years.  Always a good price, cars are well maintained, and they are great to deal with.  They have a little booth/shack right across the street from the airport, and they will meet your flight and walk you over.

Tom


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2006)

I second Unity also Patty.  Just rented from them in January.  After we were picked up and taken to his lot and he saw that there was no way we were going to get us (3) and our luggage into a compact car, he gave us a free upgrade to a Corolla.  Great people to deal with and the best price as far as we were concerned.  I emailed four others and Unity beat all of their prices.  Have a great trip.


----------



## Kal (Mar 2, 2006)

Been using *Prince Rental Car* for many years.  Joyce and Ridley are wonderful and it's such a pleasure to work with them.  Got my car reservation in hand for 3 weeks in April 2006.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I'll start checking with them to set up somethign for October. 

Thanks,


----------



## Kal (Mar 2, 2006)

FYI, a number of folks who are frequent visitors to St. Maarten have reported problems with these vendors:

*Budget, Flamingo, National/Alamo, Premier, Reynolds, Thrifty, Tropical, and Value.
*


----------



## CarlK (Mar 7, 2006)

We just got back from SXM and, based on previous posts from Tom and Kal, we rented a car from Prince Car Rental.  Very convenient, and no problems at all.  But, with the dusty roads make sure there is water in the windshield washer container.
Carl


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 7, 2006)

So which is the company that is (i) cheapest, (ii) allows internet booking, and (iii) is in the airport?  I need a car that fits 2 people, luggage and 2 sets of golf clubs (a typical subcompact with a hatch will do it).


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2006)

CarlK said:
			
		

> We just got back from SXM and, based on previous posts from Tom and Kal, we rented a car from Prince Car Rental. Very convenient, and no problems at all. But, with the dusty roads make sure there is water in the windshield washer container.
> Carl


 
FYI, if you swing by Prince's airport booth they'll tell you where to take the car for a quick, car wash at no cost to the renter.  Last year a group of hoodlum birds used the windshield for target practice while the car was parked.  Ridley asked me why I didn't get the car washed on his nickel.  Duh....next time I'll know better.


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> So which is the company that is (i) cheapest, (ii) allows internet booking, and (iii) is in the airport? I need a car that fits 2 people, luggage and 2 sets of golf clubs (a typical subcompact with a hatch will do it).


 
The bigger question is *WHY ARE YOU TAKING GOLF CLUBS TO ST. MAARTEN???*


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 7, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> The bigger question is *WHY ARE YOU TAKING GOLF CLUBS TO ST. MAARTEN???*



Am I retarded or is the golf course really that bad?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 7, 2006)

The golf course in the Maho area is a cow pasture compared to what you are used to in the US.  Not worth taking my clubs last trip.  JMHO.


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Am I retarded or is the golf course really that bad?


 
If you REALLY need a golf fix while on St. Maarten there must be someone around who will rent you some stix.  Save the $$$$, just take the golf bag and use it to package the cheap liquor (e.g. Absolute = $5.50/liter).


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 7, 2006)

Bucky said:
			
		

> The golf course in the Maho area is a cow pasture compared to what you are used to in the US.  Not worth taking my clubs last trip.  JMHO.



You mean the one in Mullet Bay?  Exactly what's wrong with it?  Grass too long?  No defined fairway?  Overgrown greens?  I'm going over Memorial Day weekend and I love golfing....


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, the course at Mullet Bay.  This area was the original site of the Mullet Bay Resort, surrounded by lagoons, ocean and golf course.  The entire resort was destroyed by Hurricane Luis in 1995.  It looked like a war zone.  To date, nothing has been restored due to litigation between the property owners and developers.  The course is intermingled among what looks like bombed out structures.  There is little or no maintenance in this hot weather climate.  Greens and fairways are crummy.  At best it's a way to walk around and see if you can find a continuous stretch of something green.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay...I'm convinced that golfing isn't going to be my main outdoor activity in St. Maarten.  In that case, I'll be schlepping down my scuba gear


----------



## TTom (Mar 8, 2006)

*Don't want to burst your bubble, but...*

I've not known SXM to be heralded as one of the better diving sites in the Caribbean.  I did see an ad for a dive company when we were there recently, but even the snorkeling is somewhat iffy.

Tom


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 8, 2006)

If those are the choices take your golf clubs.

For scuba you have to go over to Saba.  SXM just doesn't cut it for scuba and as mentioned snorkeling isn't very good either.



			
				Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm convinced that golfing isn't going to be my main outdoor activity in St. Maarten.  In that case, I'll be schlepping down my scuba gear


----------



## Kal (Mar 8, 2006)

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm convinced that golfing isn't going to be my main outdoor activity in St. Maarten. In that case, I'll be schlepping down my scuba gear


 
Much better choice.  There are lots of dive shops to take you out on some of the better dive locations so you have choices.  Go *HERE* to see the various dive sites around the island.

As other posters have said, snorkeling is not very good on the island.  This is due to the near shore impacts of previous hurricanes.


----------



## vacationmama (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got a car for $140 with taxes, corolla from National. One piece of advise, check your tires. Bald tires do not make it up those hills around the island!!


----------

